
Intel is shutting down File Protect app - simon04
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intelsecurity.fileprotect&hl=en
======
robfreudenreich
If you're looking for an alternative, you might want to try our app
Boxcryptor: [https://www.boxcryptor](https://www.boxcryptor)

